# Must have Android apps?



## jeffdo (Nov 16, 2014)

So I finally bought my first smartphone, yeah I know I am a bit late there. Wondering what the must have applications are, or if there are any? 5d3 user. I made the mistake of trying to search through the marketplace. Did scan forums here, but couldn't find much recent.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## distant.star (Nov 16, 2014)

.
There are countless thousands of photo apps. The real question is what do you want one to do for you?

If you do landscapes, there are sun/moon tracking apps that will show you the light for any location at any time.

Lightroom and Photoshop have mobile apps of questionable value.

There is at least one catalog with the specs of every lens Canon makes/made.

There are lots of DOF calculating apps.

First, decide what you need. If you can imagine it, I'll bet an app exists.


----------



## lintoni (Nov 16, 2014)

The two that Ihave (both free) are:
1. Exposure Calculator
2. DoF Calc

I've heard good things about The Photographer's Ephemeris, but I've yet to purchase it.


----------



## tolusina (Nov 16, 2014)

USD $8 for DSLR Controller
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller
Just get and install this, it's the Bee's Knees for tether controlling your Canon.
I use it with both my Galaxy S4 and my 10" ASUS tablet.
10X live view zoom for focusing is marvelous, it'll do focus stacking, intervalometer, HDR bracketing, shutter count and lots lots more.
Didn't care much for it over WiFi to my 6D on the Galaxy, basically useless. 
Laggy but useful on the ASUS over WiFi.
Tethered via a USB Host (also known as USB OTG, On The Go) it's rather responsive, you'll likely find many other uses for a USB Host adapter cable.
Support is sketchy, no matter, the app is basically self explanatory, connect it up and poke around.
On the standard 1-10 scale I rate it about a trigazillion, just get it.
Since tethering with DSLR controller, I can't stand to even think about Canon's free EOS Remote android app nor DPP on Windows nor tethering via Lightroom on Windows.
Seriously, get this. But get a USB host adapter first.
--
From what I gather, Helicon Focus has similar capabilities as DSLR controller, but they tease you with free, then want USD $40, $48 or $75 for an unlimited license. Haven't tried it, doubt I will since DSLR Controller is so awesome.
----

USD $5 for The Photographer's Ephemeris
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crookneckconsulting.tpeandroid
Sunrise, sunset, moon rise, moon set times and angles for anywhere, anytime. Plan your landscape excursions with this, then check the weather report.
Interface on a phone I'd call tight due to screen size, still, it's workable and very informative
----

If your phone has IR, 
DSLR Remote, free
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.dslrremote
is a nice little substitute for the small, push button IR remote controllers available for most camera brands.
It's not bad, I've no complaints, a very simple app, efficient at its rather simple task.
----

Photo Mate R2 is a USD $9.49 purchase, it's a RAW converter for Android.
It's on my wish list, but I don't really have any interest working on RAWs on Android when I've got a rather powerful Windows 7 PC I built expressly with Lightroom in mind.
No experience with it though it does sound intriguing.
Claims to be able to "_Calibrate your tablet display within the app_" which sounds plenty trick, then I look at my PC and realize I'm just not going there on my tablet.
----

Canon's own EOS Remote is free, um, you get what you pay for. I'm not even going to bother about a link for it. It should be or maybe could be what DSLR Controller is but it's not even close. 
----


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Jeff. 
I would have to give a definite +1 to DSLR Controller, in fact I'm not sure there are enough noughts out there to put behind +1 to express how good it is! If you have BBF and some other custom functions enabled you will get a nag screen saying that they may interfere with DSLR Controller, I just ok it and move on, I have not experienced any problems from the custom settings, but of course ymmv. 
If you get a cheap older android handset you can install DSLR Controller on that, plug that in to your camera and use it with your new phone to create a wireless controller! 

Cheers, Graham. 



tolusina said:


> USD $8 for DSLR Controller
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller
> Just get and install this, it's the Bee's Knees for tether controlling your Canon.
> I use it with both my Galaxy S4 and my 10" ASUS tablet.
> ...


----------



## niteclicks (Nov 17, 2014)

If you do any night time or just wonder what that star is, Stellarium is free and works great.


----------



## Twostones (Nov 17, 2014)

“Google Sky Map” is good if you enjoy photographing the Milky Way, star clusters or the planets and it is free. Also free is “Canon Lenses.” It shows all the Canon lenses complete with vital specifications, price and several reviews. If you are a film shooter and developer, “Black and white film development DB Full” is free and has a built in timer for all agitation and development times using all the available films, developers and chemistry.


----------



## andrei1989 (Nov 17, 2014)

a geotagging app might be useful if you travel a lot and have a backup battery
if you have a nexus the photo sphere feature is pretty cool, i don't know what other smartphones have it or if it's available in the play store


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 17, 2014)

Sun Surveyor ($6.49 US) is my new favorite, because it gives me a widget that shows blue hour, golden hour, solar noon, and sunrise/sunset on a little panel + along with moon phases. I use the other apps listed as well, but found Stellarium to be much better than Google Sky Maps.


----------



## eli452 (Nov 17, 2014)

+1 for DSLR Controller.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 21, 2014)

DSLR Controller.
Take a look, which camera is supported.
Features are great.
And check out the FAQ- section if you are a backbutton- user like me!
Have fun!


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Nov 21, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Sun Surveyor ($6.49 US) is my new favorite, because it gives me a widget that shows blue hour, golden hour, solar noon, and sunrise/sunset on a little panel + along with moon phases. I use the other apps listed as well, but found Stellarium to be much better than Google Sky Maps.



+1 on Sun Sureyor, even if you get the free one. I used the paid version and use the AR View option to see where the sun will rise and fall. I also use the widget that comes with the download to see sunrise/sunset options on one of my home screens.

Enjoy the Droid! They're amazing pieces of equipment.
-Tabor


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 21, 2014)

Some of those photography apps almost convince me to get a smart phone. 

I can see the advantage of having those aps with you in the field.


----------

